
Musk's Neuralink plagued by turmoil, rushed timelines, failed animal experiments - cma
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-8662975/Elon-Musks-brain-chip-Neuralink-plagued-turmoil-rushed-timelines-former-employees-claim.html
======
JaneKCall
I live in the Reno area, which houses one of Tesla' big gigafactories. While
they pay well, they have a horrible reputation in terms of how they treat
employees, working conditions, and five-alarm-fire changes. Clearly Musk is
replicating how he runs his Tesla business with something much more high-
stakes...

------
cma
The STAT article this one is based on (paywalled):

[https://www.statnews.com/2020/08/25/elon-musk-neuralink-
upda...](https://www.statnews.com/2020/08/25/elon-musk-neuralink-update-brain-
machine-implants/)

